# Gouramis has white lump on head.



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

It's not hole in the head or ich. Maybe a scar or fungus? 

It's between his nostrils and lips. Almost on his lips. It's gone down in size. He has the same feeding habits. Hangs out in same area and hasn't changed a bit. It's been a few weeks now but no sign of other fish being infected or sick. 

Could it be a scar? I did notice that it happened around the same time I rearranged the manzanita branches. Maybe he wasn't use to it and hit his nose in the night? 

Not spreading. Still active and feeding and doesn't seem contagious. It's not pussing or fuzzy. Just white bump. I can try to take a pic at some point 


Sent from my iPhone with auto correct. Can't you tell?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Good if its not fuzzy, as long as you don't see more white spots show up. I am not sure how long you said its been there?

Does it look smooth or cauliflower looking? I see a lot of cauliflower disease in certain types of bettas. I had one growing out of my fish's face in the same sort of area.

Some pics of tumors in my betta that showed up.




Does it look anything like that?


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

No. Nothing like those two.

Here. He came out to check on the iphone LOL










Sent from my iPhone with auto correct. Can't you tell?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Awee I love those gourami.

Doesn't look too scary to me, how big is the tank you are dealing with? do you have any salt sensitive fish in there? You should try a bit of that. Any flashing or anything?

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/content.php?sid=2850


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

If you're really worried you could take the drive to Menagerie tomorrow and show Harold the photo. He can identify what it is 100% for you.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

I can try and email him tomorrow if he is not too busy I suppose

It's a 46 gallon lots of plants. Fish may not be salt sensitive but I have 90% crypts and they will prob die. Or I'll have a huge melt. I'm thinking I should just seed my QT and put him in for a couple weeks with a blanket medication.

Totally normal behaviour and feeding so not to sure what to think. In fact, since adding floating plants he's much more active and out and about. Those three white dots are from the glass LOL.










Sent from my iPhone with auto correct. Can't you tell?


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

If Harold suggests medicating, medicate. But do it in a QT tank. And I wouldn't bother with blanket meds. Somebody will give you a definitive ID on what it is.


----------

